# LPG 26na



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I havn't used many tweeters at all, really neo3 momentarily, and Audax tm025f1, but this is probobly my most favorite of the ones that i have used. Neo3 being the next in line. This tweet imo has very nice extension, and stays very clear with the high xover point i use (5.6k 24db mounted in pillars).

I have noticed that it does get slightly, very slightly harsh at louder than loud volumes, but as far as the volumes that i normally play things at it suits me quite well, and the resolution is quite nice and good.

I'd really like to try the soft dome version of this driver, but the metal version dosent even sound like a metal driver so its quite appealing from a tonal standpoint. I do feel as though, integration with the midrange could be a bit better, but messing around with xover points and slopes i'm still not completely set on one specific way, as the music changes and i here little imperfections and try to fix them.

I'm very pleased with the sound of the tweet, and still even almost 2yrs that i've been using them, i'm still rather shocked by the accuracy and resolution these tweets bring to the soundstage. Using them 5k and up i beleive adds quite a bit of airyness to the upper octaves as well as a natural and metalness to chimes/as well as the cymbal racks.

Definently a good buy imo, still happy as i was a few yrs ago with them. Very impressive.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

Give them a try at the kicks near the midranges. The coherence will be enhanced and the harshness will go away.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

You can get these to strain at 5.6k? I run mine ~40w at 5k and they never complain. It matches good with Neo8, it almost feels like an extension of that driver.


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

if i remember correctly, these tweeters have rising FR in the upper treble range. no wonder they have great extension and can also sound harsh. mounting off-axis should help get rid of the harshness, but not good for the hyperextension of the upper treble.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I'm really like a 4.5k 30db, and 4k 30db, 3db PEQ dip 4khz .5Q , sounds very nice, open and such, finally getting guitars where i want them with the wide cut at 4k.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

holy **** cvjoint! where do you fit all those drivers?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I made a thread about W18EX for spl use/resonating metal, something along those lines, and I posted a pic of my passanger door. It doesn't look all that good, but I haven't heard anything sweeter.

I played around with the lpg. I found on-axis placement is a bit harsh too. Mine are just slightly off, but not enough to loose any top end. I've tried 8k filters too, and it wasn't all that great bcuz at times only my BGs would play and lost a lot of the soundstage/coherence.


----------

